# How long do corydoras take to become full grown adult fish?



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Just curious, as I recently got 9 young ones.


----------



## Dc5 (Jul 6, 2015)

Mine took almost a year. Maybe 8-9 months.


----------



## rtfish (Oct 2, 2014)

I am going to tag along. I am curious about this as well.


----------



## n25philly (Dec 12, 2013)

Mine didn't last due to a mistake I made, but I'd say that I have read that it takes around a year. I did have one that was born inside my tank and lived for what seemed like a year (I didn't really keep track but it was close to it) and was still pretty small, but then again maybe that's why he only lived to be around a year old.


----------



## Maverick2015 (Aug 8, 2015)

Between 9 and 12 months IME. Of course that assumes you are buying them at 2 or 3 months old which is about average I think.


----------



## PhysicsDude55 (Oct 24, 2011)

Also depends on the species.

Green Cories get bigger than the other popular varieties, and take longer to reach full size.

I'd say 9 month to a year is a good estimate for them to get from ~.75" to ~2".


----------



## Maverick2015 (Aug 8, 2015)

PhysicsDude55 said:


> Also depends on the species.
> 
> Green Cories get bigger than the other popular varieties, and take longer to reach full size.
> 
> I'd say 9 month to a year is a good estimate for them to get from ~.75" to ~2".


Green "cories" aren't even Corydoras, so that makes sense. They also get an extra inch in size comparatively.


----------



## PlantedRookie (Mar 4, 2012)

Maverick2015 said:


> Green "cories" aren't even Corydoras, so that makes sense. They also get an extra inch in size comparatively.


Surprised me too, but they actually are Corydoras. Seems like Brochis was synonymised with Corydoras, at least until the next taxonomic review. Fishbase and Seriously Fish have them that way.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the good info.


----------

